# Bottled / Carbonated Kool Aid History?



## shadeone (Feb 14, 2017)

According to some sites I have found, Kool Aid was at one time bottled in glass bottles with carbonation and sold as a soda. The few sites that even mention this say it was from the 30s to the "late 50s". I was hoping you guys could find more info, ads, etc. Here's everything I have collected so far. Anything else is greatly appreciated!

1947 - Nicklin Bottling Company, Kalamazoo, MI:






1950s - Nicklin Bottling Company, Kalamazoo, MI:





As far as I know the patent for the first bottle was applied for in 1940:









The embossed deco-style bottle:





I don't know when the change to ACL happened but this one is dated 1947:





ACL design change in 1948:





There was also a 32oz bottle in 1948:





Carriers:













Crates:


----------



## shadeone (Feb 14, 2017)

Signs (found on this forum, but I don't remember where):









Paper ads:


----------



## Canadacan (Feb 14, 2017)

Great stuff there!...my favorite I think are the paper ads, I love how the bottle broke through!  I'll check the newspaper archive and see if any interesting ads show up.


----------



## shadeone (Feb 14, 2017)

Canadacan said:


> I love how the bottle broke through!



I wonder if that was the inspiration for the Kool Aid Man breaking through brick walls?!


----------



## iggyworf (Feb 14, 2017)

Great stuff! Thanx for posting these. I love the fact that it is from my  home state of Michigan. I am not the greatest researcher, but if I can  find anything I will post it! There is a ACL circa 1948 on ebay now.
Are you from Mi?

The more I looked on ebay just now, there are a few listed on there. Some from other states.


----------



## shadeone (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm from MN, I just grew up on Kool Aid and never knew there was a soda version!

Found another postcard ad:


----------



## Old Wiltshire (Feb 14, 2017)

*KOOL-AID
*
In the Fall 2004 edition of the FOHBC Bottles and Extras magazine there is an article by Cecil Munsey on Kool-Aid.
The link below will take you to a digital copy of this magazine on the ISSUU site where it can be read.
For those that may not have used this site before I find it is best to view full screen using the icon below the image.
Then to turn the pages just simply click the left or right arrows on either side of the image.

-

https://issuu.com/fohbc/docs/4fall2004

-0-​


----------



## RCO (Feb 14, 2017)

from what I'm reading this is the same Kool Aid that is still sold in stores now as a mixer ? mostly used during the summer by kids ? 

being in Canada , I have never seen any of these bottles up here before


----------



## Canadacan (Feb 14, 2017)

shadeone said:


> I wonder if that was the inspiration for the Kool Aid Man breaking through brick walls?!


It had to be!!!..lol!


----------



## Eric (Feb 14, 2017)

Great post love, love these forgotten brands... though little kool aid little packets can still be bought.. I really enjoy seeing these bottles and signs..  if this is a collection this is awesome.. what nice finds.. and great condition.. Great thread! Thanks for posting all this information!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Feb 14, 2017)

I didn't know Kool-Aid went back before the '60s, and I didn't know it was now forgotten? It's all around here: Pacquets of it and bottled versions, albeit I thought it was basically powdered juice!


----------



## Canadacan (Feb 14, 2017)

Found a couple of ads for you...the earliest mention was 1934, but these ones show the bottle!

kool Aid- Green Bay Press-Gazette (Wisconsin) May 5 1948





Kool-Aid   The Muscatine (Iowa) Journal and News-Tribune,  14 Apr 1949, Thu


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 14, 2017)

Spirit Bear said:


> I didn't know Kool-Aid went back before the '60s, and I didn't know it was now forgotten? It's all around here: Pacquets of it and bottled versions, albeit I thought it was basically powdered juice!


I didn't know it went back that far either.  I see it around here sometimes, I think the reason people may think it's forgotten is because you rarely see anyone over the age of 15 drinking it, so everyone remembers it from when they were a kid - even though modern kids know what it is too.  I've never seen bottled versions for sale though, only the packets.  I definitely wouldn't describe it as powdered juice ha ha, more like what you'd get if you took a can of supermarket brand fruit-flavoured soda and left it out to go flat.


----------



## shadeone (Feb 15, 2017)

Canadacan... THATS what I'm talking about!! Thanks!!!!!

Kool Aid as a brand isn't a forgotten thing. It's still going strong. The forgotten part of it is what I'm specifically talking about here... the carbonated version sold in bottles from the 30s to the 50s which seemed to die when General Foods got the brand in the 50s. 
The powdered form that is still available now has a fascinating history itself, that goes all the way back to 1927, but that's just powder that you add water with some sugar for a non-fizzy drink.


----------



## Canadacan (Feb 15, 2017)

Here you go......so it would seem they started bottling in 1948, and by the mid 50's to the ads for bottles seem to disappear...about the same time (1954) the big smiling pitcher appears on the scene...they ran a contest to give him a name in 1958, maybe they found more profit in the packages? 


Kool-Aid   The Sheboygan Press,  18 May 1955, Wed (Wisconsin).....source credit newspapers dot com.



kool-Aid   Green Bay Press-Gazette, (Green Bay, Wisconsin) 24 Jun 1948, Thu. .....source credit newspapers dot com.


----------



## whittled (Feb 15, 2017)

If you want to try some just buy one of the soda stream fizz machines. It's the same CO2 infusion idea that been used for 'bout the last 200 years. 
Also, the Munsey articles (including a follow-up) are on his website http://www.cecilmunsey.com/ . Just type kool aid in the search box.


----------



## iggyworf (Feb 15, 2017)

I still drink the powdered version!


----------



## shadeone (Feb 17, 2017)

Here's all the caps I could find!


----------



## shadeone (May 19, 2017)

Ladies and gentlemen, after many many hours saving, cropping and resizing, I present to you the unofficial carbonated Kool Aid advertising archive! This is every single newspaper ad I could find relating to the beverage. With the exception of a California ad and a couple Arizona ads, these are all from Wisconsin and Michigan. My apologies for repeating previously posted ads, but I am a completist 

Click each picture for a larger version!

1940:




1941:


 

 



1942:




1944:


 



1945:




1947:


----------



## shadeone (May 19, 2017)

1948:


----------



## shadeone (May 19, 2017)

1948 continued:


----------



## shadeone (May 19, 2017)

1948 continued:


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



1949:


----------



## shadeone (May 19, 2017)

1949 continued:


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



1950:


 



The 1948 "bottle cap" flavor ads and the 1949 "new thirst thrill" flavor ads ran repeatedly and dominated the advertising during 49 - 51.


----------



## shadeone (May 19, 2017)

1951:  


 



1952:




1953:


 

 

 

 

 



1954:




1955:




After 1955 I believe the product was discontinued.


----------



## shadeone (May 19, 2017)

Here are some closeups of some of the pictures in the ads and some from other articles I have found. Again, click for a bigger image.

Sheboygan, WI, Aug 29th, 1947
First bottle of Kool Aid produced at the new plant at S. Twelfth Street and Indiana Avenue.




Sheboygan, WI, Oct 2nd, 1947
Syrup room at the Sheboygan plant, 1135 Indiana Avenue.




Sheboygan, WI, Oct 2nd, 1947
Bottling room at the Sheboygan plant, 1135 Indiana Avenue.




Sheboygan, WI, Oct 2nd, 1947
Exterior of the Sheboygan plant, 1135 Indiana Avenue.




Sheboygan, WI, Mar 12th, 1948
Jeep "Kwickie Karts" used as delivery vehicles across the country. Partnership with Jeep dealers.




Sheboygan, WI, Apr 2nd, 1948
Self contained electric refrigerated water cooling unit for use at the Green Bay plant.




Green Bay, WI, Jun 2nd, 1948
Bottling room at the Green Bay plant, 1285 Main Street.




Green Bay, WI, Jun 2nd, 1948
Syrup room at the Green Bay plant, 1285 Main Street.




Green Bay, WI, Jun 2nd, 1948
Water treatment plant.




Sheboygan, WI, Jan 21st, 1949
New bottling unit being moved into Sheboygan plant, 1135 Indiana Avenue.




Battle Creek, MI, Oct 15th, 1952
Bottling room at the Lansing plant, 326 Clinton St.




Battle Creek, MI, Oct 15th, 1952
Delivery trucks at the Lansing plant, 326 Clinton St.


----------



## Eric (May 20, 2017)

Great stuff.. thanks for taking the time and posting these to share with others.


----------



## bottle-o-pop (Jun 12, 2017)

My embossed-only deco-style one has a date of 54 on it.


----------

